
Haiti imagery layer now available for Google Earth - pelle
http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2010/01/haiti-imagery-layer-now-available.html
======
trjordan
As an aside: why isn't the GE plugin available for Chrome on Mac?

Sigh.

